# Receiving Faxes Using Windows XP



## amelia (May 3, 2003)

Has anyone had experience using Windows XP to receive faxes? It appears that a special "fax modem" is required, but other than that, have there been any additional requirements that might befuddle a novice? Would you recommend this as a good alternative to a free-standing fax machine?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

All contemporary modems are also fax modems now. You can configure your modem to receive faxes with fax software. There is free fax software available, check at tucows.com to download one.

However, receiving faxes with a modem is considerably less convenient than having a fax service receive your faxes for you, then email the faxes to you as images. There used to be a number of free fax services (I still have a free efax account) that provide you with your own unique phone number.

http://home.efax.com/s/r/efaxprint 

Google for "free fax number" for more options.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

If you just want windows software to receive faxes, i can recommend Stupid Fax http://www.maxmax.com/aDownloadStupidfax.htm

Its about as easy as it gets. 

The couple times I had to send a fax, think I used whatever fax program that was built into Knoppix Linux live cd. I had penpal at time that worked where there was an office fax machine so I got to try it out sending sample fax to her before sending the important fax. It was tricky since I was using a prepaid phone card to connect. In age of email, not sure why people cling to using fax machines.


----------



## bare (May 10, 2002)

I send and recieve faxes all the time for my businesses through XP and I can't see what's inconvenient about it. Recieving is the easiest. I just have one phone line out here, so the sender has to first notify me that they are going to send a fax. Then all I have to do it turn off my answering machine that is set to answer on the second ring and I get a balloon pop up in my tray asking if I want to answer this call with the fax. One click and it takes it and automatically goes to the printer and and prints out.

Sending stuff is more involved and sometimes I wish I had a dedicated fax machine, but for the price, I can live with XP's capabilities.


----------



## chuckhole (Mar 2, 2006)

You can set Windows XP's fax services to automatically answer after 2 or 4 rings. You can also choose to automatically print the fax to a printer when it is received.

As far as sending a fax, you send faxes by printing to the "Fax Printer". Instead of choosing your regular printer, you choose the Fax as your printer. It then gives you the fax dialogue in which you choose which fax number to send it too, what cover sheet to use and what to include in the cover sheet. Then print and off it goes.

To install the Windows XP Fax Services, go the Control Panel and choose Add/Remove Programs. Then to the left, choose Add/Remove Windows Components. When you see the screen with the checkboxes, select Fax Services and then OK. You will be prompted for your Windows XP installation CD so you will need to have that handy.

After it is installed, you access it by going to Start, All Programs, Accessories, Communications, Fax and selecting the Fax Console. As with all other faxing programs, you will need to supply your fax number that you are using to send from. Many state laws require that this information be placed at the top of your fax pages.


----------

